# Poulan Pro self propelled mower



## DanM (Dec 31, 2008)

I own a 2007 Poulan Pro self propelled mower, Model No. PR600Y21RP, and I assume the transmission is going south because only one of the front wheels pulls when you engage the drive. The other front wheel turns when held off the ground but stops when lowered back down on the ground. I do not own a maintenance manual for this mower so I was wondering if it was relatively easy to work on/repair the transmission or smarter to just replace it.

If you know of any previous post pertaining to this repair, I would appreciate you forwarding them to me.


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

Here is a link to the owners manual.

http://weborder.husqvarna.com/order...09/NOUS2009-PR600Y21RP-193733-96142003401.pdf


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

DanM said:


> I own a 2007 Poulan Pro self propelled mower, Model No. PR600Y21RP, and I assume the transmission is going south because only one of the front wheels pulls when you engage the drive. The other front wheel turns when held off the ground but stops when lowered back down on the ground. I do not own a maintenance manual for this mower so I was wondering if it was relatively easy to work on/repair the transmission or smarter to just replace it.
> 
> If you know of any previous post pertaining to this repair, I would appreciate you forwarding them to me.


If one side pulls but not the other, the transmission is fine. The problem could be a bad wheel (slipping or stripped gear). The pin that anchors the drive gear to the axle shaft could be broken allowing the gear to slip on the axle. Take the wheel that slips off and have a look.


----------



## DanM (Dec 31, 2008)

The teeth in the non-driving tire were stripped so I replaced the tire. Within one mowing, the teeth in the new tire were starting to strip so I thought the pinion, p/n 137054, was worn and ordered a new one. The OEM has completely redesigned that part but did not notify any distributors so the new replacement pinion no longer fits my axle shaft. I spoke to the OEM and they were no help. It appears that my pinion is no longer available. I then switched pinions from one side to the other and the problem still exists on the same, front side. That is why I assumed the transmission was the problem. Also, the drive pin for the pinion appears to be OK.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Bearing in the pivot arm assembly that supports the axle is probably bad or worn enough, that is allows the gear on the end to move and not engage the wheel gear properly.


----------

